# Looks aren't everything. Betas come in all shapes and sizes.



## Jamesothy (Feb 3, 2021)

This is Rudolph Valentino. Hollywood's first real sex symbol. Men hated him and women adored him. When he died unexpectedly in 1925 some women even commited suicide upon hearing the news. He was undeniably handsome on the big screen, but in reality he was extremely unsuccessful with women. His sex life was almost non-existant. His first wife locked him out of the bedroom on their wedding night, and they never consumated their marraige after that. His second wife (also a movie star) cucked him. She turned him into a huge simp and almost drove him to suicide because of the heartache she caused. Might I remind you, this was back in the day long before women's "liberation" ever came about.

You can looxmax all you want, but it won't mean a thing if you haven't got it in you to control the women in your life, and not let them control you. When it comes to LTRs, ALL women will control you if they can. It doesn't matter how good you look.


----------



## wagbox (Feb 3, 2021)

Cope


----------



## Deleted member 6939 (Feb 3, 2021)

Jamesothy said:


> View attachment 964414
> View attachment 964417
> View attachment 964421
> View attachment 964423
> ...


I mean yeah if you are a fucking retard then even being good looking won’t be all of it


----------



## bwrauycnee (Feb 3, 2021)

Must be due to his recessed chin


----------



## wagbox (Feb 3, 2021)

He was incel


----------



## joeveniro (Feb 3, 2021)

kinda agree tbh, if you dont take the redpill looks dont matter ANYTHING on a relationship.
you OWN her, not the opposite, you should treat her like the property she is.


----------



## Jamesothy (Feb 3, 2021)

bwrauycnee said:


> Must be due to his recessed chin


Lol


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Feb 3, 2021)

Jamesothy said:


> View attachment 964414
> View attachment 964417
> View attachment 964421
> View attachment 964423
> ...


He had no dong that prob why tbh


----------



## tyronelite (Feb 3, 2021)

Niggas need to take the crimson pill a mix of red & black pill ideology


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Feb 3, 2021)

Now they will call him an ugly chincel 'SEE THIS IS WHY CHIN EVERYTHING, OVER. '


----------



## getra (Feb 3, 2021)

He could’ve been a dicklet


----------



## RichardSpencel (Feb 4, 2021)

Lifefuel for incels who want to be moviestars


----------



## EasternRightWinger15 (Feb 4, 2021)

DatGuyYouLike said:


> Now they will call him an ugly chincel 'SEE THIS IS WHY CHIN EVERYTHING, OVER. '


if he had tall and strong chin, none of this would happen


----------



## Incelking (Feb 4, 2021)

wagbox said:


> Cope



Half Cope. There are many not so good looking manipulative Men who have sex left and right bc they are intimidating and give women chills


----------



## everythingisacope (Feb 4, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> Niggas need to take the crimson pill a mix of red & black pill ideology


realitypill


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Feb 4, 2021)

Success section = where idiots cope and push bluepills

Worst section on the site by far


----------



## Jamesothy (Feb 4, 2021)

Enigmatic93 said:


> Success section = where idiots cope and push bluepills
> 
> Worst section on the site by far


Coping is saying anything that isn't looks = everything is bluepilled. It probably means your too much of a p*ssy to do what you gotta do to get what you want. It's just easier to chalk everything up to "it's because I'm ugly, and nothing else", and throw in the towel. A common theme with a lot of people on sites like this is many of them like to think of themselves as having high IQs, when they really don't.

Anyways, the theme of this thread is red pilled. If you're so ugly you can't get laid, then it's not for you.


----------



## chadison (Feb 4, 2021)

Jamesothy said:


> Coping is saying anything that isn't looks = everything is bluepilled. It probably means your too much of a p*ssy to do what you gotta do to get what you want. It's just easier to chalk everything up to "it's because I'm ugly, and nothing else", and throw in the towel. A common theme with a lot of people on sites like this is many of them like to think of themselves as having high IQs, when they really don't.
> 
> Anyways, the theme of this thread is red pilled. If you're so ugly you can't get laid, then it's not for you.


This thread is correct. Mental games matter just as much as physical, take many of world leaders that do not look very imposing, such as Winston Churchill, Adolf Hitler, Vladimir Putin, Napoleon Bonaparte, Benito Mussolini, the list continues. While on average leaders are taller and bigger, it is not by much. Both things matter equally, and anyone that is weak mentally will be crushed in a relationship most times. Mental frame does matter.


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## Beetlejuice (Feb 4, 2021)

Slayer


----------



## Deleted member 8666 (Feb 13, 2021)

At the end of the day, success in one area of life does not necessitate success in other areas of life. I feel like this is common sense.

Look at guys who run a photography company. Do you think just because they have access to a woman, or because they have some level of social status in modeling circles that they are hooking up with models?

You can get a social circle full of models, you can make a billion dollars, you can even become a Hollywood sex symbol. None of it will matter unless you take the time to build a sexual, dominant frame that you are comfortable using in a one-on-one interaction.

Conversely, if you can get to the point where you make a girl feel turned on through your dominance, your charisma, and your frame, you'll figure out that stuff like social circles, money, and to an extent, status, don't matter as much.

The only way to survive this rat race, is to be great at everything. Develop your social skills, develop that dominant, masculine, frame of mind, and then build a brand that can get more women into your life.


----------



## Cigarette (Feb 13, 2021)

what status does to a mf


----------



## Jamesothy (Feb 13, 2021)

Ryder said:


> Conversely, if you can get to the point where you make a girl feel turned on through your dominance, your charisma, and your frame, you'll figure out that stuff like social circles, money, and to an extent, status, don't matter as much.


Yes, I couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## SpanishSlayer (Feb 13, 2021)

Good-looking beta> Alpha incel


----------



## rrrrrr8526 (Feb 23, 2021)

Interesting take. I'd argue that his beta-ness comes from his lack of looks. If u ugly u aren't expected to be alpha


----------



## Be_ConfidentBro (Feb 23, 2021)

The fate of every chincel. You can't call yourself a man without a tall, wide, forward grown chin. 

Even so called "sex symbols" that acquire their status because of other good looking features are doomed to inceldom. 

It's the same reason why it's over for "Professional Model" Jordan Barrett.


----------



## Jamesothy (Feb 23, 2021)

rrrrrr8526 said:


> Interesting take. I'd argue that his beta-ness comes from his lack of looks. If u ugly u aren't expected to be alpha


I don't know anything about "alpha", but it doesn't matter how good looking a guy happens to be. Don't be naive. A woman will still walk all over and whittle down the most attractive of men. Especially in this day and age. It has nothing to do with expectations. All women will try to control you.


----------



## Jamesothy (Feb 23, 2021)

Be_ConfidentBro said:


> The fate of every chincel. You can't call yourself a man without a tall, wide, forward grown chin.
> 
> Even so called "sex symbols" that acquire their status because of other good looking features are doomed to inceldom.
> 
> It's the same reason why it's over for "Professional Model" Jordan Barrett.


Right, lol. Yeah, if they ever visit this site, then it's over for them. Definitely over.


----------



## mortis (Feb 23, 2021)

SpanishSlayer said:


> Good-looking beta> Alpha incel


>alpha
>incel
It's like saying water is liquid solid. Or I'm a male female.


----------



## Deleted member 2632 (Feb 23, 2021)

SpanishSlayer said:


> Good-looking beta> Alpha incel


Only a greycel would post this

Beta Insecure Emotional Chad






Vs Alpha Low Inhib Dread Game Incel


----------



## Jamesothy (Feb 23, 2021)

Chadlite Rutherford said:


> Only a greycel would post this
> 
> Beta Insecure Emotional Chad
> View attachment 1004419
> ...


Yeah, but the whole world isn't a tinder experiment or looksmax.me.

The reason why a "greycell" would post this is because they might have a bit more life experience. They might know better.

If the object is only getting laid (one night stands), then sure. Looks alone can probably do it for you. But when the object is keeping a woman locked down and perpetually attracted, then then no. Women do not like pussies, period. A beta is a pussy. It doesn't matter how good a man looks, a woman will lose attraction to a beta very quickly.


----------



## Deleted member 2632 (Feb 23, 2021)

Jamesothy said:


> Yeah, but the whole world isn't a tinder experiment or looksmax.me.
> 
> The reason why a "greycell" would post this is because they might have a bit more life experience. They might know better.
> 
> If the object is only getting laid (one night stands), then sure. Looks alone can probably do it for you. But when the object is keeping a woman locked down and perpetually attracted, then then no. Women do not like pussies, period. A beta is a pussy. It doesn't matter how good a man looks, a woman will lose attraction to a beta very quickly.


Good luck getting women without being good looking 

Normies are usually in a cuckold relationship where the woman reins supreme and the man lives on his knees in service of her and still get divorced or cheated on


----------



## Jamesothy (Feb 23, 2021)

Chadlite Rutherford said:


> Good luck getting women without being good looking
> 
> Normies are usually in a cuckold relationship where the woman reins supreme and the man lives on his knees in service of her and still get divorced or cheated on


You're absolutely right. There's only a basic level of attractiveness needed to get laid though. The main reason so many incels can't laid is because of their "autism", or whatever you might want to call it. And getting laid is only the first step. 

The sad truth is if an incel manages to get laid the satisfaction will be short lived, and a whole new hell awaits him.


----------



## Uglyandfat (Feb 23, 2021)

rrrrrr8526 said:


> Interesting take. I'd argue that his beta-ness comes from his lack of looks. If u ugly u aren't expected to be alpha


say that on a redpill forum and they will cope so hard, imagine thinking this dude will ever be seen as dominant/alpha by anyone.


----------



## Jamesothy (Feb 23, 2021)

Uglyandfat said:


> say that on a redpill forum and they will cope so hard, imagine thinking this dude will ever be seen as dominant/alpha by anyone.


He very well could be. I've seen much worse looking dudes take life by the horns and milk it for all it's worth.


----------



## Uglyandfat (Feb 23, 2021)

Jamesothy said:


> He very well could be. I've seen much worse looking dudes take life by the horns and milk it for all it's worth.


he could have the mentality yeah but he will not be respected or seen as dominant he will be seen as a beta even if he has the alpha personality he will come off as arrogant


----------



## Jamesothy (Feb 23, 2021)

Uglyandfat said:


> he could have the mentality yeah but he will not be respected or seen as dominant he will be seen as a beta even if he has the alpha personality he will come off as arrogant


No, I think you're thinking about false confidence. 

And there's a difference between respecting someone and liking them.


----------



## Uglyandfat (Feb 23, 2021)

Jamesothy said:


> No, I think you're thinking about false confidence.
> 
> And there's a difference between respecting someone and liking them.


How can someone be respected without confidence? confidence is perceived and therefor so is being "alpha"


----------



## Jamesothy (Feb 23, 2021)

Uglyandfat said:


> How can someone be respected without confidence? confidence is perceived and therefor so is being "alpha"


No, I'm saying that the people you're talking about, who only come off as arrogant, only have false confidence.


----------



## tyronelite (Feb 23, 2021)

@Jamesothy Don't take these basement dwellers seriously lol it's useless arguing with them considering most of this forum are naive teenagers who have little to no real life experience. 

The same guys who say "_only looks matte_r" are the same dudes living vicariously through other people's lives & assuming things without seeing the whole picture


----------



## Jamesothy (Feb 23, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> @Jamesothy Don't take these basement dwellers seriously lol it's useless arguing with them considering most of this forum are naive teenagers who have little to no real life experience.
> 
> The same guys who say "_only looks matte_r" are the same dudes living vicariously through other people's lives & assuming things without seeing the whole picture


Yeah, I know. I got nothing better to do at the moment though. My life's been on hold since this rona thing started. Some young people can be helped though. I'm here for them. I'm just trolling all the others.


----------



## Uglyandfat (Feb 23, 2021)

Jamesothy said:


> false confidence.


what exactly is false confidence? how can some people have "real confidence" and others have "fake confidence" (rhetorical question btw)


----------



## Mongrelcel (Feb 23, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> @Jamesothy Don't take these basement dwellers seriously lol it's useless arguing with them considering most of this forum are naive teenagers who have little to no real life experience.
> 
> The same guys who say "_only looks matte_r" are the same dudes living vicariously through other people's lives & assuming things without seeing the whole picture


"just hold frame bro"
"just hit the gym bro"

youre arguing for side that has lost years ago - precisely during the days of misc - people did realize that looks matter, but were still delsuional - they thought that muscles = looks.

Now, in 2020 we know exactly what attracts women. Your stupid bluepilled arguments dont mean anything - and noone high IQ is responding because this has been debated 1000x times already. And your side lost every time. Its called the "blackpill", ever heard of it?


----------



## Uglyandfat (Feb 23, 2021)

Mongrelcel said:


> "just hold frame bro"
> "just hit the gym bro"
> 
> youre arguing for side that has lost years ago - precisely during the days of misc - people did realize that looks matter, but were still delsuional - they thought that muscles = looks.
> ...


based asf.


----------



## Uglyandfat (Feb 23, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> Don't take these basement dwellers seriously lol it's useless arguing with them considering most of this forum are naive teenagers who have little to no real life experience.


JFL stop coping man how can you be on a blackpilled forum and preach that "confidence is key" confidence is perceived by how you look then fortified by your actions not the other way around, thats why ugly people are seen as arrogant when they have confidence and attractive men are seen as actually confident JFL at just have confidence bro


----------



## tyronelite (Feb 23, 2021)

Mongrelcel said:


> "just hold frame bro"
> "just hit the gym bro"
> 
> youre arguing for side that has lost years ago - precisely during the days of misc - people did realize that looks matter, but were still delsuional - they thought that muscles = looks.
> ...


lol this nigga.. nobody here is denying looks matter


----------



## Uglyandfat (Feb 23, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> lol this nigga.. nobody here is denying looks matter


thats how you came off tbh, red pill only works if you have to looks to back it up thats what i've been trying to say.


----------



## tyronelite (Feb 23, 2021)

Uglyandfat said:


> JFL stop coping man how can you be on a blackpilled forum and preach that "confidence is key" confidence is perceived by how you look then fortified by your actions not the other way around, thats why ugly people are seen as arrogant when they have confidence and attractive men are seen as actually confident JFL at just have confidence bro
> View attachment 1004611


Confidence isn't just about women jfl. Btw that example is terrible. Does he look incel to you? He doesn't even look like he maxed out his potential


----------



## Uglyandfat (Feb 23, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> Confidence isn't just about women jfl. Btw that example is terrible. Does he look incel to you? He doesn't even look like he maxed out his potential


yes he looks like a prime example of incel JFL and okay say you’re not speaking on the topic of women how will some people perceive your confidence as fake and not others if you act the same way?


----------



## tyronelite (Feb 23, 2021)

Uglyandfat said:


> thats how you came off tbh, red pill only works if you have to looks to back it up thats what i've been trying to say.


I don't use "red pill" tactics. The whole point of the thread is don't allow women to try to cuck you, turn you into a simp, etc. I have chad friends who are in relationships where their women always tells them what to do & adhere to the "happy wife happy life" meme. Women will always try to control you REGARDLESS of your looks


----------



## Uglyandfat (Feb 23, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> I don't use "red pill" tactics. The whole point of the thread is don't allow women to try to cuck you, turn you into a simp, etc. I have chad friends who are in relationships where their women always tells them what to do & adhere to the "happy wife happy life" meme. Women will always try to control you REGARDLESS of your looks


okay i agree here just misread your post tbh


----------



## Uglyandfat (Feb 23, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> I don't use "red pill" tactics. The whole point of the thread is don't allow women to try to cuck you, turn you into a simp, etc. I have chad friends who are in relationships where their women always tells them what to do & adhere to the "happy wife happy life" meme. Women will always try to control you REGARDLESS of your looks


and i was mainly replying to the other dude but yeah i agree don’t allow yourself to get controlled by any women cause that’s all they seek though it could be used as a good manipulation tactic to give them some power here and there and then rip it back from them so they get hooked


----------



## tyronelite (Feb 23, 2021)

Uglyandfat said:


> yes he looks like a prime example of incel JFL and okay say you’re not speaking on the topic of women how will some people perceive your confidence as fake and not others if you act the same way?


If you're not disfigured, have some type of disease or illness that causes your facial features to be out of place you are not incel (IMO). Stop with the autism


----------



## Patient A (Feb 23, 2021)

Chadlite Rutherford said:


> Only a greycel would post this
> 
> Beta Insecure Emotional Chad
> View attachment 1004419
> ...


2020/2021 users are too watered down from all the stupid teenagers and hardcore red pillers that have joined PSL since lockdown


----------



## Jamesothy (Feb 23, 2021)

Uglyandfat said:


> what exactly is false confidence? how can some people have "real confidence" and others have "fake confidence" (rhetorical question btw)


Yeah, false confidence is nothing more than a shakey facade. Anybody who appears to be confident will surely be tested by the masses.

Check out the Lauren Duck (No Jumper) interview to see exactly what I'm talking about. Adam 22 interviews these 2 narcissistic sluts and they proceed to mercilessly sh*t test him throughout the whole thing. At one point they even threaten to leave after he refuses to answer one of their questions. He just laughs at them and plays it off like a boss. After the interview he ended up having a threesome with one of them and his girlfriend.


----------



## Uglyandfat (Feb 23, 2021)

Jamesothy said:


> Yeah, false confidence is nothing more than a shakey facade. Anybody who appears to be confident will surely be tested by the masses.
> 
> Check out the Lauren Duck (No Jumper) interview to see exactly what I'm talking about. Adam 22 interviews these 2 narcissistic sluts and they proceed to mercilessly sh*t test him throughout the whole thing. At one point they even threaten to leave after he refuses to answer one of their questions. He just laughs at them and plays it off like a boss. After the interview he ended up having a threesome with one of them and his girlfriend.


okay now if an ugly incel did the same exact thing what do you think the reaction of the women would be?


----------



## Jamesothy (Feb 23, 2021)

Uglyandfat said:


> okay now if an ugly incel did the same exact thing what do you think the reaction of the women would be?


There's a big difference between an incel and a dude who's just ugly. 

It depends on if the guy's interesting or not.


----------



## Uglyandfat (Feb 23, 2021)

Jamesothy said:


> There's a big difference between an incel and a dude who's just ugly.
> 
> It depends on if the guy's interesting or not.


okay then just ugly.


----------



## Jamesothy (Feb 23, 2021)

Uglyandfat said:


> okay then just ugly.


Again, it depends on if he knows how to be interesting.


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 23, 2021)

sorry jamesothy this is incorrect


----------



## Uglyandfat (Feb 23, 2021)

Jamesothy said:


> Again, it depends on if he knows how to be interesting.


so if he can handle shit tests and is interesting he can get a threesome regardless of how he looks?


----------



## Jamesothy (Feb 23, 2021)

Uglyandfat said:


> so if he can handle shit tests and is interesting he can get a threesome regardless of how he looks?


Yeah, if that what he aims to get.


----------



## Uglyandfat (Feb 23, 2021)

Jamesothy said:


> Yeah, if that what he aims to get.


@tyronelite ops?


----------



## Jamesothy (Feb 23, 2021)

Boneless Weirdo said:


> sorry jamesothy this is incorrect


I beg to differ. The university of life, and all it's wonders, has showed me as much.


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 23, 2021)

Jamesothy said:


> I beg to differ. The university of life, and all it's wonders, has showed me as much.


You are running jbw bro


----------



## Jamesothy (Feb 23, 2021)

Boneless Weirdo said:


> You are running jbw bro


Not really though. I've always been seen as attractive by women. My wife isn't with me just because I'm white.


----------



## Jamesothy (Feb 23, 2021)

@Uglyandfat 












个
Look at this guy. Do you think he's ever had a hard time attracting women in his life?


----------



## Uglyandfat (Feb 23, 2021)

Jamesothy said:


> @Uglyandfat
> 
> View attachment 1004689
> View attachment 1004691
> ...


yes


----------



## Jamesothy (Feb 23, 2021)

Uglyandfat said:


> yes


Wrong answer. Wanna try again?


----------



## Uglyandfat (Feb 23, 2021)

Jamesothy said:


> Wrong answer. Wanna try again?


show me the women he's attracted ill judge if they even count as women


----------



## tyronelite (Feb 23, 2021)

Uglyandfat said:


> @tyronelite ops?


Huh?


----------



## Uglyandfat (Feb 23, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> Huh?


look at his replies


----------



## Jamesothy (Feb 23, 2021)

Uglyandfat said:


> show me the women he's attracted ill judge if they even count as women


I can't find any. Chinese internet's a bugger. 

Anyways, his name's Semion Mogilevich, look him up. He's had many wives and mistresses.


----------



## Idontknowlol (Feb 23, 2021)

beta / incel / cuckoldry = state of mind


----------



## here (Feb 23, 2021)

avi falio makes your thread unreadable, however title is true


----------



## Jamesothy (Feb 23, 2021)

here said:


> avi falio makes your thread unreadable, however title is true


Falio? I don't fully understand what that means. You think your avi looks any better?


----------



## Jamesothy (Feb 23, 2021)

here said:


> avi falio makes your thread unreadable, however title is true


Boy, you ain't nothin but a sh*t eatin scowl and a haircut. Silly lookin rig.


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Feb 23, 2021)

looks indeeed don't matter (if ur rape maxxing in gta)


----------



## Mongrelcel (Feb 24, 2021)

Jamesothy said:


> Check out the Lauren Duck (No Jumper) interview to see exactly what I'm talking about. Adam 22 interviews these 2 narcissistic sluts and they proceed to mercilessly sh*t test him throughout the whole thing. At one point they even threaten to leave after he refuses to answer one of their questions. He just laughs at them and plays it off like a boss


man every interaction with women has to be all about the SMV and looks and status
with women nothing is genuine


----------



## Patient A (Feb 24, 2021)

Jamesothy said:


> I can't find any. Chinese internet's a bugger.
> 
> Anyways, his name's Semion Mogilevich, look him up. He's had many wives and mistresses.


as the "boss of bosses" of most Russian Mafia syndicates in the world, he is believed to direct a vast criminal empire and is described by the FBI as "the most dangerous mobster in the world."

Shut up you stupid greycel


----------



## WayneBraaaah (Feb 24, 2021)

Ryder said:


> At the end of the day, success in one area of life does not necessitate success in other areas of life. I feel like this is common sense.
> 
> Look at guys who run a photography company. Do you think just because they have access to a woman, or because they have some level of social status in modeling circles that they are hooking up with models?
> 
> ...


PREACH! Everything matters. Work on to have as less disadvantages as possible. Take the most famous athletes as examples - Ronaldo, Jordan, Woods. All were born ridiculously talented, but only their systematic hard work put them at GOAT lvl conversation.


----------



## Deleted member 11053 (Feb 24, 2021)

The redpill is bs and dangerous just take the blackpill and be yourself


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Feb 24, 2021)

this thread, except for the fact that dude was really submissive, looks really similar to one that i made, which i talk about this guy




who talks a lot about how you have to act with women. Of course there's a lot of rules, or he won't make money, and sometimes looks like he contradicts himself, but still, it makes me really concerned about how i treated girl in past, even if i mog them.

or prob, it's only looks, and i'm too lazy/doomed to make it better


----------

